# Tica



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi All

I have just submitted my application to TICA for my cattery name to be registered with them. Just wondered if anyone had any experience of this and knew how long it took before I get confirmation etc. I know it is a LOT easier than GCCF which is why I have taken this route, whilst I am just starting out. I have also heard that their cat shows are really good fun.

I am planning on applying for a GCCF prefix next year and am hoping I can get the same as my TICA one

Thanks in advance

FCL


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

approx 3-4 weeks


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks for that!

Also, I am going to have my GCCF registered cats imported to TICA so that I can use my TICA cattery name as their suffix. Can you do the same with TICA cats and import them to GCCF??? I am just curious if someone wanted to buy a cat in the future for breeding but wanted it to be GCCF registered. Would I have to use the administrative prefix (if my GCCF one isn't through by then) or could they use their own GCCF prefix as a suffix??

Hope this makes sense!!!

FCL


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

you would have to use their admin prefix if you didn't have ur own.


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Hello FluffyCatLover - there are choices to make

Carry on with the TICA registration and just register kittens under TICA - let the new owner take the responsibility of the EXTRA registration if they wish, or

Get your cattery name with GCCF as well and ask your potential kitten families which they prefer, then do as you/they would like.

Get cattery name with TICA and GCCF, register with your favourite but ask the kitten family if they wanted the other registration - if so, and if you are willing, add the extra registration charge on top of the cost of the kitten since the kitten will already be registered with one of the governing bodies.

My own prefix is registered with GCCF and then I discovered TICA. Now all my kittens are automatically registered with TICA but I do ask people if they would prefer a GCCF registry of their kitten and if they have a preference and tell me before I register them, then the kittens are registered as the kitten family would like but if they are late, then I will ask them for a little extra - its about £9 so most people will not bother to ask for the extra unless they prefer to show with a particular body.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I think the difficulty I will have is that because I am so new to this, I didn't have anyone to propose me to the cat clubs which has meant that my GCCF prefix would be a very long way off. Registering with TICA means that I can have the cats that I breed registered with my prefix straight away as I would imagine that by this time next year, I would already have a litter or 2!

I think I will just go down the TICA route and then look at GCCF once I am in a position to do so. Fingers crossed that I get my cattery name OK!

Thanks again

FCL


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Alot of GCCF breed clubs will sort out the sponsoring for you. If you phone the membership sec up and explain then I doubt very much they would turn down the chance of a new member. You send your form in, they sign the proposal bit for you. Some clubs also are happy to do the prefix application straight off, they don't expect you to wait a year. You will have paid a years subs anyway to be a member of the club so what is the difference  

Its just a matter of asking around really, its not as stuffy as it first appears.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks Saikou - really appreciate the info. I will give a couple a call after the weekend and see if I get any luck with them. It's so hard starting out because you feel like a complete novice at everything!

Thanks again

FCL


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

As Saikou says most clubs will sponser you without waiting 12 months, but I had to be approved as a member of my chosen cat club(which is done at the monthy committee meeting)
Due to a sudden bereavement of one of their members understandably the meeting where I was supposed to be approved was cancelled.
My application to join was received in April & my prefix application wasn't forwarded to the Gccf until the end of June.
I have about another 2-3 wks to wait until I hear if my prefix has been accepted by the Gccf & I can use it.

So don't wait around - it always takes longer than you think!

Tica should be really quick though!

Goodluck


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks again for the advice - I am hoping Maine Coon Guild will be helpful as I have been chatting to them and also Essex Cat Club I have heard are good.

I will definately pull my finger out!!!

FCL


----------

